# Looking for old BUF story - How to Grow A Goddess - I think?



## Crewchick (Jul 1, 2010)

Looking for old BUF story - How to Grow A Goddess - I think? I believe the authors last name is Rose. It is about a husband and wife with a rock marriage and told fro the husband's perspective. It begins with him being caught by her in a BBW run brothel. she is very fit and thin and is devastated, humiliated and angered by this betrayal and revelation. Out of a combination of despair and spite she forgoes her workouts and goes on a binge. At first I think she thought he would be repulsed by this, but after observing the lust it kindles in him she decides to use it to her advantage by teasing and torturing him with it. She almost becomes a dominatrix in demeanor, but also very lazy and sloven as this also adds to his pent-up lust. Eventually she succumbs to the eroticism of her own weight gain and begins to revel in it eventually for givings him for being the FA that he is and finally invites him back into her room and her bed.

I know this story line might not appeal to all, but as a young woman this story introduced me to the very erotic and almost empowering nature female weight gain can have. I almost saw it as a "Kiss Me Kate" or Taming of the Shrew" type story.

Any help finding the story would be greatly appreciated. Electronic copies can be e-mailed to me at [email protected] and by all means if you have this story, please post so others can enjoy.

Luv,

Crewchick


----------



## Perry White (Jul 1, 2010)

BUF? Mind going into some more detail.

There's no story on the forums called that, but it sounds familiar.

Also, you made this topic 2 years ago, and got no responses, please don't keep making the same topic.


----------



## Mac5689 (Jul 1, 2010)

Crewchick said:


> Looking for old BUF story - How to Grow A Goddess - I think? I believe the authors last name is Rose. It is about a husband and wife with a rock marriage and told fro the husband's perspective. It begins with him being caught by her in a BBW run brothel. she is very fit and thin and is devastated, humiliated and angered by this betrayal and revelation. Out of a combination of despair and spite she forgoes her workouts and goes on a binge. At first I think she thought he would be repulsed by this, but after observing the lust it kindles in him she decides to use it to her advantage by teasing and torturing him with it. She almost becomes a dominatrix in demeanor, but also very lazy and sloven as this also adds to his pent-up lust. Eventually she succumbs to the eroticism of her own weight gain and begins to revel in it eventually for givings him for being the FA that he is and finally invites him back into her room and her bed.
> 
> I know this story line might not appeal to all, but as a young woman this story introduced me to the very erotic and almost empowering nature female weight gain can have. I almost saw it as a "Kiss Me Kate" or Taming of the Shrew" type story.
> 
> ...



i know of a story that sounds like that one, but the guy wasn't caught in a BBW run brothel. though i don't remember where i read it.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jul 2, 2010)

If you don't know about _BUF_, it was a men's mag that started out initially as a breast-focused title (the name originally stood for Big Up Front) which shifted to plus-sized models at one point. Yours truly got his start writing for the mag -- and a couple of FA artists familiar to this community also had work in it.

"How to Grow A Goddess" appeared in the mag, though to the best of my knowledge it's never been scanned and posted on the web. In approach, I remember the story as being very similar to some of the pieces "Lucky Luke" has written over the years. Somewhere in a closet full of boxes, I know I have a copy of the issue where it first appeared, but I'm damned if I know exactly where to find it.

WB



Perry White said:


> BUF? Mind going into some more detail.
> 
> There's no story on the forums called that, but it sounds familiar.
> 
> Also, you made this topic 2 years ago, and got no responses, please don't keep making the same topic.


----------



## Crewchick (Apr 9, 2012)

Wilson, if you by any chance can find the story and post it would be most appreciated. thanks!


----------



## Crewchick (Nov 13, 2013)

Still looking for this story if any has it? Thanks!


----------



## bbwbud (Nov 14, 2013)

Ahhh, BUF...Life in the fat lane... Just makes me smile to think of those happy days with great stories, voluptous art and many well-padded models!


----------

